
Tell your House Rep to vote against letting the FBI access web history - DesertDweller
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/tell-your-house-representative-to-vote-against-letting-the-fbi-access-internet-history-without-a-warrant/?aff=TELL37
======
tomohawk
Does not go nearly far enough. The FISA needs to be scrapped unless they
figure out a way to have actual accountability and prevent misuse.

